# Suggest me a pump



## Pabz0r545 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all. First post here other then my introduction. I am in the process of getting back into the hobby and will be setting up multiple tanks all using hamburg mattenfilters and/or breeder sponge filters and I am hoping I can get suggestion of pumps. I have never used anything other then dinky pump when I was a kid on a single tank. 

Specifically I will have 2 small fish racks. 1x20 long and 3x10 gallons underneath as well as 1x40 breeder with 3x15 gallons underneath.

A few things I am looking for are the ability to service myself and easily find parts, somewhat quiet but does not have to be silent, enough to power all of those tanks with some headroom for more if I decide so. Also don't want one that is completely overkill.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

This went unanswered for almost a month, so I'll try to help. I use a Supreme AP-100. This is WAY too big for you, but there are 3 smaller sizes. You'll have to look them up. My AP-100 will push over 50 medium/large tanks with air to spare, and it only uses 100 watts. It's quiet, has replacement kits for $10 each (the AP-100 requires 2), and is very dependable. It also has the power to work in deep tanks. One of it's uses is for pond aeration. Even with all those features, the AP-100 (biggest model) boasts a modest price of $99. It's been very good for my fishroom!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Specify air or water pump?


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

sounds like a fun task! have you considered not only the filtration but how you are gona heat all those tanks? cause that's a lot of heaters. I would like to know how this turns out for you


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have the AP-100 air pump..didn't realize they made a 100 water pump as well..


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

emc7,

I think they're asking about an air pump. If you were asking about the AP-100, that is an air pump.


----------

